# Lights Out Lok.....lights Out!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Well the entire CL World knew this day was coming....Lok's CL tenure will be coming to a sad end. Everyone knew he had the opportunity to strike first and make the LK surrender....it was a valiant effort, but I'm afraid he fell short.

Now comes the RETURN FIRE my friend....and it will not look pretty. So all CL members, please start saying your goodbyes to our good friend LOK17 and wish him well in the afterlife. I am confident in this hit....but of course, the status will be raised to CODE Orange or RED IFFFF you happen to bounce back from this _and thats a big IF_....I am ONLY treating this round as a Code Yellow....and if you think this is bad....you dont wanna see the other two levels....

Goodbye my friend.....


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!! The Mother Of All Bombs!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Pfft, that is prolly a wide angled lense used to make it look bigger then it is..or prolly just packed with a ton of stuffing. I ain't skeerd!!!:sweat: 
Seriously though this would have to be the bomb of bombs to make me conceded, cause I already have something special planed for round 2!!:whoohoo:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

That's a biiiiiig box!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you have in there? One of your coolerdors?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Pfft, that is prolly a wide angled lense used to make it look bigger then it is..or prolly just packed with a ton of stuffing. I ain't skeerd!!!:sweat:
> Seriously though this would have to be the bomb of bombs to make me conceded, cause I already have something special planed for round 2!!:whoohoo:


I actually want this to go one more round....but let's put it this way...if you can find the thread for the bomb that Squid sent me, that bomb was supposed to take me out....let me just tell ya that this one will be hitting much harder. But I am leaving a bit of room for you to recover and then just get blasted even more next round....I am following some of the CL's community advice and gonna make you suffer a bit!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I am fully prepared to excersize nuclear options....:mrcool:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I am fully prepared to excersize nuclear options....:mrcool:


JUST BRING IT!!!! Cause you know what options I have and I wouldn't even wage a one on one war against myself! LOL This can get VERY DANGEROUS!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

HEHEHHE, I found the thread where squid through that unlit firecracker at you...I told you already, you're going down PIPs!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats one scary looking package.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

You are gonna get knocked the F out!!!!!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

maybe he will see _the ghost_ in the afterlife because he hasnt been in this realm in a while...if infact he ever existed at all


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

WTF!?!?! Everyone is calling for my death sooo soon? Where is Dany D? I need some moral support here :mumbles:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm just sitting back and enjoying


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

What thread was that lok? I have been the only one sending firecrackers!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> JUST BRING IT!!!! Cause you know what options I have and I wouldn't even wage a one on one war against myself! LOL This can get VERY DANGEROUS!


Somehow I just can't imagine Mario blowing himself back to the stone age...

:roflmao:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> What thread was that lok? I have been the only one sending firecrackers!


No I called his bomb a firecracker


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Bye bye, Greg.


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

Ughhh this is just getting out of hand now lol. Someone's gonna end up hitting the RED button, and I wanna make sure the nuclear fallout doesn't turn my iguana into Godzilla....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> No I called his bomb a firecracker


Uh oh... <G> That was what we in Texas refer to as "Quality Over Quantity" bubba...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hang on Bro don't be scared.....reinforce your house though


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Damn...that sh!t is scary!! I'll be sure to watch CNN for updates!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

PiPs, that is just sick! Lok... I feel really bad for you. (Saying a prayer for you right now)


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> PiPs, that is just sick! Lok... I feel really bad for you. (Saying a prayer for you right now)


Lok sleeps wit da fishes... <G>


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Uh oh... <G> That was what we in Texas refer to as "Quality Over Quantity" bubba...


That is what I am saying and is the #1 rule in bombing....its quality that counts above all. Sure you can hit someone with 20 budget sticks and that is great (AND ITS ALWAYS THE THOUGHT THAT COUNTS!!!)....but in a war/trash-talking situation....its all about quality. And Squiddy...this LOK is really ballzy by discrediting your hit like that!! 

I think your gonna see quality and quantity in Round 1 from me....since I like to do both!  I'm estimating the value well over $100!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ...I think your gonna see quality and quantity in Round 1 from me....since I like to do both!  *I'm estimating the value well over $100!*


Holy Lord! That's insane man. I can't wait til this hits...I hope Lok posts pics.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Uh oh... I'm staying under the table since that is going to be one big blast. Who knows what the fallout will be from that one?


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

night night greg.... nice knowin ya!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Labman said:


> Holy Lord! That's insane man. I can't wait til this hits...I hope Lok posts pics.


...when he regains consciousness of course. Wonder what the blast radius of thing will be?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm hoping this will keep our little friend quiet for a while....but ya never know...he has some brass ones...  But as I said....I left plenty of room for another round if this doesnt shake him up....that was my intention...its all about the suffering..


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I really need to break out my guns, they are getting rusty.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> I really need to break out my guns, they are getting rusty.


you do what you need to do Jesse James!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Did I mention my "guns" can be seen by the naked eye... from orbit. Especially with the weekly restocking the local cigar tastings bring, coming back from the RTDA, and Arganese trying to kill me.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

LOOK OUT PEOPLE!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> That is what I am saying and is the #1 rule in bombing....its quality that counts above all. Sure you can hit someone with 20 budget sticks and that is great (AND ITS ALWAYS THE THOUGHT THAT COUNTS!!!)....but in a war/trash-talking situation....its all about quality. And Squiddy...this LOK is really ballzy by discrediting your hit like that!!
> 
> I think your gonna see quality and quantity in Round 1 from me....since I like to do both!  I'm estimating the value well over $100!


I am SOOOO looking forward to round two!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Uh oh... <G> That was what we in Texas refer to as "Quality Over Quantity" bubba...


and for the record.. I was just trash talking. Everyone here knows it was a hella nice bomb. Just illustrating a point of humor


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I saw it ticking!!!! I'm too close to Lok and might have to duck from the fallout!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I am SOOOO looking forward to round two!!!!


Then that makes the TWO of US!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> and for the record.. I was just trash talking. Everyone here knows it was a hella nice bomb. Just illustrating a point of humor


But of course... <G> Just call it Smack-Talk as we all know what that is... HAH!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Pips has payback coming from me too and it's going to be good...I promise.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Damn...everyone is talking potshots at MP!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Labman said:


> Damn...everyone is talking potshots at MP!


See Charlie....everyone wants a piece of the Legend Killer....all looking to make a name for themselves.. ....unfortuntely they will all suffer in the long run...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

wow.....Lok didn't even make it back online....the blast must have been FATAL!!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> wow.....Lok didn't even make it back online....the blast must have been FATAL!!!!!


Please, your lil firecracker hasn't even made it here yet. Your bomber pilot prolly got lost. Word to the wise my friend, when sending a top notch strike you have to invest in a top notch delivery method. He's prolly flying over Great Britain by now smoking all those fine sticks... I didn't get online yesterday cause my new TV finally came... hmmmmm it is the coolest thing ever!! Now all I need is for Halo 3 to come out!!  BTW if you are on the East coast... you might want to round up the family and take a vacation, cause once I recieve Mario's lil package, I'm talking the whole eastern half out!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Please, your lil firecracker hasn't even made it here yet. Your bomber pilot prolly got lost. Word to the wise my friend, when sending a top notch strike you have to invest in a top notch delivery method. He's prolly flying over Great Britain by now smoking all those fine sticks... I didn't get online yesterday cause my new TV finally came... hmmmmm it is the coolest thing ever!! Now all I need is for Halo 3 to come out!!  BTW if you are on the East coast... you might want to round up the family and take a vacation, cause once I recieve Mario's lil package, I'm talking the whole eastern half out!!!


I hope you are joking bud cause I got delivery confirmation yesterday at 2:45pm!!! :imconfused: :imconfused:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7490 9653 4219
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 2:35 PM on August 31, 2007 in FOX LAKE, IL 60020.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

PLEASE LOOK AROUND!!!!!! lol


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmmm Fox Lake is the town over from me but they deliver to our town. I am going to go scour the neighborhood now and make some calls or something...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Few!!!!! I got it. Lazy wife didn't get the mail yesterday!! LOL PICS INC!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ahhhh niceeeee!


----------

